

Do elite US colleges choose personality over IQ? - theoden
http://medicalhypotheses.blogspot.com/2009/05/do-elite-us-colleges-choose-personality.html

======
tokenadult
Gah. The defunct journal Medical Hypotheses is a junk source with a
discredited editor, and the sensational claims of the discredited editor's
editorials in that "journal" that turned into blog posts in 2009 have no place
(having been discussed before) on Hacker News at the end of 2011. See

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3392967>

for more details.

